# Wood choice inside humidor?



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm finally getting around to converting my Pelican case into a humidor. It is about 2.5 cubic feet. I plan on building custom fit trays to fit inside. I have about 1000 board feet of oak on hand. Can oak be used in a humidor? If so should I buy spanish cedar for the parts that touch the cigars? I plan on using stainless fasteners. Thanks Doug


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

No, only Spanish cedar should be used for a humidor. 

I'm sure someone will be along soon to tell me that I am wrong because they have stored cigars other ways for years.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Josh is exactly right- it's pretty much Spanish Cedar or bust for most people.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

The wood will emit an odor into the air that will infuse into the cigars. So it's not about what's touching the cigars. 

Spanish cedar is used because it acts as a deterrent against the cigar beetle.

So, I could imagine that oak might impart an unpleasant scent and or flavor. Possibly a bitterness? Not sure. Never have seen oak used on an interior of a humidor, perhaps for a reason.


----------



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the quick answers. Guess I will go with plan B and use cigar boxes and a few trays from Wineadors to start.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

As mentioned above I think oak would impart a bit too much of a bitter or wood flavor.
I think the only other wood that may be acceptable besides Spanish cedar would be another wood in the same family, i.e., mahogany.
But....since SC is available......sounds like you've figured it out.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree that spanish cedar or mahogany would be the best choices for the trays and spanish cedar is the easiest/cheapest to get, and it imparts the aroma you're probably used to. I've seen other woods like oak or cherry used though for things like drawer fronts in wineadors so they are likely not going to ruin your cigars but they don't have the smell and beetle resistant qualities of spanish cedar. Check out places like Rockler or Woodcraft.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Copper is the best, both Beetle deterrent and bacteria and mold. You can get the rolls of veneer from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

madbricky said:


> Copper is the best, both Beetle deterrent and bacteria and mold...


Since both materials deter beetles the only advantage copper has is mold resistance, but there are so many products that can control humidity I wouldn't give up spanish cedar's capability of helping regulate humidity and nice aroma for that one limited advantage. In 25+ years of storing cigars I've only had mold problems a couple of times and it was due to my own neglect not rotating stock occasionally.

I would consider using copper however for long term aging, just not for my everyday use humidors.

Just my :2


----------



## tjhemp (Dec 29, 2013)

I had a friend that used oak to build drawers in a wineador and he said that he was very unhappy because the oak had an unusual odor to it. Especially after it had been set up for a month or so. Needless to say it no longer has any oak in it.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I have antique copper humidors and they regulate humidity unlike any wood and recover from entry faster as well. Don't be so quick to judge what worked for centuries. Even marble out performs wood. No point in detailing all this I just keep it for my own knowledge along with the scientific understanding of silica gel versus the near witchcraft talk that I read about others talking humidification media. 
I'm a conservation consultant for historic landmarks and my time at the Cambell center really informed me about a lot of urban myth that passes for knowledge these days.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

madbricky said:


> I have antique copper humidors and they regulate humidity unlike any wood and recover from entry faster as well. Don't be so quick to judge what worked for centuries. Even marble out performs wood. No point in detailing all this I just keep it for my own knowledge along with the scientific understanding of silica gel versus the near witchcraft talk that I read about others talking humidification media.
> I'm a conservation consultant for historic landmarks and my time at the Cambell center really informed me about a lot of urban myth that passes for knowledge these days.


Stating my opinion is not judging. Facts and opinions are different. Copper certainly has it's advantages but to deny it's disadvantages is not helpful to others here. Copper has it's bug and mold resistance qualities but it's not hygroscopic and therefore cannot regulate humidity. If the humidor contains no wood, the cigars themselves are regulating the humidity. If the humidor is wood with a copper lining, the wood and the cigars are both likely regulating the humidity. In either case it's not the copper, which was my point. Marble is inorganic like copper so it also would not be hygroscopic. Both materials have their advantages but regulating humidity is not one of them. They may regulate temperature better which can _affect_ RH, but not regulate it the way organic materials can.

Also, although many metals prevent mold and bacteria like copper (and silver), they also oxidize and that oxidation can transfer a metallic taste to cigars if they are left in contact long enough. If something is going to impart flavor to my cigars my preference is that it be spanish cedar. That is my opinion and preference.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

bazookajoe said:


> Stating my opinion is not judging. Facts and opinions are different. Copper certainly has it's advantages but to deny it's disadvantages is not helpful to others here. Copper has it's bug and mold resistance qualities but it's not hygroscopic and therefore cannot regulate humidity. If the humidor contains no wood, the cigars themselves are regulating the humidity. If the humidor is wood with a copper lining, the wood and the cigars are both likely regulating the humidity. In either case it's not the copper, which was my point. Marble is inorganic like copper so it also would not be hygroscopic. Both materials have their advantages but regulating humidity is not one of them. They may regulate temperature better which can _affect_ RH, but not regulate it the way organic materials can.
> 
> Also, although many metals prevent mold and bacteria like copper (and silver), they also oxidize and that oxidation can transfer a metallic taste to cigars if they are left in contact long enough. If something is going to impart flavor to my cigars my preference is that it be spanish cedar. That is my opinion and preference.


#1 ^^^^ makes a lot of sense.


----------

